# Electric toothbrush.



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2022)

Ok not quite a pinarello dogma or a pair of zipp carbon wheels !

But a visit to the dentist showed I am scrubbing to hard at my gums. The dentist said one of the electric type brushes measures how hard you are brushing.....

Sounds a bit fanciful to me ! Anyone used one ?


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2022)

Mine flashes red if I press too hard. Oral B.
I don’t brush my gums though, it tickles


----------



## figbat (4 Mar 2022)

I have been using an Oral B for years now - the latest one also flashes when too much pressure is applied. I have to say that they are an easy way to appease the dentist and hygienist, as I always get top marks now when in the seat.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2022)

We both use the same dental practice but have different dentists and they both advise not to use the things re gum damage. 

We have friends too who have received the same advice. 

Confusing! 

Or maybe they are not so good for older gums?


----------



## Broadside (4 Mar 2022)

Oral B electric toothbrushes are brilliant. You only need very light pressure for them to work well so they are actually very gentle when used properly. The heads are a bit pricey but should last a good couple of months provided you don’t brush too hard. 

Combined with Tepe interdental brushes you will be amazed how clean you can get your teeth and your dentist/hygienist will have nothing but praise! The Tepe brushes have been a revelation for me and made me realise how poor regular flossing is.


----------



## figbat (4 Mar 2022)

Broadside said:


> Oral B electric toothbrushes are brilliant. You only need very light pressure for them to work well so they are actually very gentle when used properly. The heads are a bit pricey but should last a good couple of months provided you don’t brush too hard.
> 
> Combined with Tepe interdental brushes you will be amazed how clean you can get your teeth and your dentist/hygienist will have nothing but praise! The Tepe brushes have been a revelation for me and made me realise how poor regular flossing is.


Yes, I have a veritable rainbow of Tepe brushes to cover all the different interdental gaps I have.


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Mar 2022)

Just buy a AA cell Oral B with replacement heads.

Dont press on the teeth or gums. Let the high speed rotation and vibration do the job


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Mar 2022)

I'm actually quite amazed when I hear of people who _don't_ have electric toothbrushes these days. Manual ones are pretty terrible in comparison, they don't remove as much plaque and it's easy to damage gums with one. I have to resort to a manual occasionally when I'm travelling and I can feel the difference. 
Go and get yourself an Oral B now! They're very often available on half price offers, so shop around. Argos, Superdrug and the big supermarkets are good places to start. 

Oh and +1 for TePe interdental brushes too.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Mar 2022)

I would recommend a cheap chinese ultrasonic one, there are certain brands such as Fairywill but they are all much the same, I've got 3 different ones (one at mine, one at my partners house, and one as a spare) and they all work really well. You get a much cleaner tooth compared with normal (sub-sonic) electric. The battery lasts well into 5 or 6 weeks. You don't even need to move it around, just play it on your teeth and gums with virtually no pressure. Other brands are available bt I don't see the point in paying £90 odd for a Braun or Phillips one that has fancy features.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Mar 2022)

There's an Oral B Pro 2 2000 at half price in Argos right now, a good deal at 39.99. You don't really need to spend any more than that, all you get at twice the price are "features" that you don't need like 4 speeds or charge level indicators. This one has a good motor and a gum pressure sensor, I have a very similar one. 

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8174440?clickSR=slp:term:electric toothbrush:8:50:1

If you wanted to save more they still do the Pro 1 for 30 pounds, but you miss out on the gum pressure indicator.
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9514504?clickSR=slp:term:electric toothbrush:11:50:1


----------



## T4tomo (4 Mar 2022)

Lot of love for oral on this thread


----------



## wonderloaf (4 Mar 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> I would recommend a cheap chinese ultrasonic one, there are certain brands such as Fairywill but they are all much the same, I've got 3 different ones (one at mine, one at my partners house, and one as a spare) and they all work really well. You get a much cleaner tooth compared with normal (sub-sonic) electric. The battery lasts well into 5 or 6 weeks. You don't even need to move it around, just play it on your teeth and gums with virtually no pressure. Other brands are available bt I don't see the point in paying £90 odd for a Braun or Phillips one that has fancy features.


+1 for the Fairywill toothbrushes, Mrs W bought me one a couple of years ago to replace an Oral B and it's just as good as the main brands, my teeth don't notice the difference! Plus the heads are easily available and a lot cheaper than those for Oral B, Philips, etc.


----------



## Chislenko (4 Mar 2022)

Another Oral B user but I use a Waterpix flosser before brushing which dislodges a lot of stuff stuck in recesses etc.


----------



## OldShep (4 Mar 2022)

Many years ago my dentist advised me to stop using an electric brush. I was wearing away the enamel. 
At the start of the pandemic and every appointment cancelled I bought an oral b with the pressure detector. It came with instructions on how to use it. What a revelation and a sickening realisation of where I’d gone wrong 10 years earlier. 
I’d used the electric in the same manner I’d used a manual all my life. Brushing and scrubbing away with it. Doh!
No one told me back then you just hold it against the teeth and let it do the work.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2022)

Another Oral-B fan here.


----------



## yello (8 Mar 2022)

I've used a Philips Sonicare (sonic) toothbrush for near on 20 years. And I have periodontitis too. Go figure. I guess sometimes stuff happens despite best intentions


----------



## Sterlo (8 Mar 2022)

Been using electric for a few years and recently got into the sonic version. Bought a cheap one from Amazon, which was great, but packed in after a few months (wouldn't hold a charge). Now got one of Superdrugs own brand, a lot cheaper than the Philips. Been using for about 3 months so far, still on the first head and it's great.


----------



## derrick (8 Mar 2022)

Saves wear on the wrist i suppose.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

I have an Oral B sonic 're chargeable toothbrush. I really like it. Especially as it has quite a thin body.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Nice and sunny here but its a tad breezy. Still got a load of washing done and it's practically dry.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice and sunny here but its a tad breezy. Still got a load of washing done and it's practically dry.


you did all that with a toothbrush?! 🤣


----------



## yello (8 Mar 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> you did all that with a toothbrush?! 🤣


Yeah, an electric one. What's the problem?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Mar 2022)

derrick said:


> Saves wear on the wrist i suppose.


You say that tongue in cheek but Steve Wright actually said that with a straight face a few years ago. 
His sidekick was talking about electric toothbrushes and Wright said his son had one, and he considered that the height of laziness, his lad not being bothered to move his arm about for a few minutes. The sidekick kind of hesitantly said (half suspecting a wind up) that the whole point was the cleaning efficiency rather than any labour saving, and Wright just went "oh" and then meandered onto another topic.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Mar 2022)

But you do wonder whether things are getting slightly over complicated.


View: https://twitter.com/JoshMurrah/status/1491528435872763907


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> you did all that with a toothbrush?! 🤣




For some reason it keeps posting in the right place and the wrong place. 

It's a very good toothbrush highly recommend it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (8 Mar 2022)

I got a water pik for post mouth surgery hygiene and continue to use it generally after brushing and flossing.
As dentists say, you only need to floss the teeth you want to keep.


----------



## yello (8 Mar 2022)

A phone app.... for a sodding toothbrush. Does that mean someone could hack it? Find out all about my dental care habits, or lack thereof? I despair. We're doing stuff because we can.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2022)

I bought an electric toothbrush in a fit of enthusiasm about 10 years ago
Oral B were on offer in Tesco

Next time I went to a dentist they commented that my gums and teeth were far healthier than they had been
I commented that I had been using the electirc brush and he said that explained it

I have had the same comments from my current dentist (I moved house) 
I have also noticed a reduction in fillings needed since using it


----------



## Mike_P (8 Mar 2022)

Broadside said:


> Oral B electric toothbrushes are brilliant. You only need very light pressure for them to work well so they are actually very gentle when used properly. The heads are a bit pricey but should last a good couple of months provided you don’t brush too hard.


Like the toothbrush the heads are often reduced, 8 for £15 was the last set I bought. A tip my dentist gave me was to finger rub a suitable toothpaste on to the gums, Oral B Gum & Enamel Repair.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2022)

I bought an basic Oral B Vitality model on Ebay for £14 or something. It goes OK.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2022)

Actually mine is now so old that the blue non slip grip part it worn through to the plastic underneath

if it was a bike tyre I would replace it!!

Battery not as good as it used to be but charged overnight it last about 2 goes - but the second one is a bit slower!


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Mar 2022)

Out Oral B died recently. Battery wouldn't charge.

I spent a bit of time researching different models. Now, I'm a sucker for techy toys and gizmos, but they failed to grab me. Replaced it with the cheapest one. Only feature is a timer that keeps you honest brushing for long enough.

That would be our third or fourth Oral B. Each has lasted several years, maybe 4 or 5. All have died from battery failure.

It would be so much better if the rechargeable batteries were replaceable. But not better for Oral B


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Out Oral B died recently. Battery wouldn't charge.
> 
> I spent a bit of time researching different models. Now, I'm a sucker for techy toys and gizmos, but they failed to grab me. Replaced it with the cheapest one. Only feature is a timer that keeps you honest brushing for long enough.
> 
> ...


My Oral B died. I thought it was the batteries, but then I realised that it was actually the charging station. I picked up a replacement on ebay for £9.99. All good now.

As for Oral B brushes - I found clones on ebay. They are not _quite _as good as the real thing, but 8 for £3.90 was a real bargain. (The brushes take a while to loosen up but after using for a week or two they are fine.)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Mar 2022)

I have seen reviews of toothbrushed with apps attached and I REALLY can;t see the point

Anyone got one and uses the app - and still uses it after playing with it for the first few weeks??


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2022)

I have one and have never used the app or Bluetooth. But it’s a very good toothbrush regardless


----------



## yello (9 Mar 2022)

Bluetooth.... on a toothbrush.... *chuckle*


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Mar 2022)

Always reminds me of an app controlled kettle

but you still have to go to the kitchen and put the water in
then get your phone out and tell it to boil the water

10/10 for technical stuff and implementation
-20 for usefullness


----------



## Chislenko (9 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Always reminds me of an app controlled kettle
> 
> but you still have to go to the kitchen and put the water in
> then get your phone out and tell it to boil the water
> ...



To be fair Mrs. C came back with a new set of bathroom scales the other day which came with Bluetooth, its own app to tell you this, that and the other.

What do we do with them? yes we weigh ourselves in exactly the same way we did on the 30 year old ones they have replaced !


----------



## Mike_P (9 Mar 2022)

There's a lot weirder app/connected stuff https://www.metrikus.io/blog/10-weirdest-iot-enabled-devices-of-all-time?hs_amp=true


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> To be fair Mrs. C came back with a new set of bathroom scales the other day which came with Bluetooth, its own app to tell you this, that and the other.
> 
> What do we do with them? yes we weigh ourselves in exactly the same way we did on the 30 year old ones they have replaced !


I could see a point in the scales it the app stored your recent weights and your height and could display them as a chart with (possibly0 helpful advise
or something
personally, when I was doing somehing like that a while ago, I used a spreadsheet which also charted bike mileage and other stuff


----------

